# Sure sign of Spring



## sitarro (Mar 20, 2011)

A male Luna Moth after just merging from his cocoon. He has just finished unfolding his wings.

http://


----------



## sitarro (Mar 20, 2011)

Another sign down South that Spring has sprung ...........Azaleas!


----------



## Mini 14 (Mar 20, 2011)

We have 3 of these running around our back yard the last 2 weeks:







Baby fox squirrels.....not "rare" in Bama, but uncommon enough to be notable when you see one. Having them in my back yard is pretty cool, especially the babies (momma is HUGE!!!)


----------



## sitarro (Mar 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> We have 3 of these running around our back yard the last 2 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen a baby, he's adorable. Very red!


----------

